# Distance Learning MBA from Narsee Monjee Institute of Management Studies



## SurbhiS (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi,

I have done my MBA from Narsee Monjee Institute of Management Studies. Is it recognised in Australia for Immigration & Job purpose? Please advice.


----------

